# Round table plans - neat leg



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Still surfing google images, and ran across these plans. Nice enough table, but what I really like is the leg.
https://humblehome.net/2016/10/17/how-to-build-a-round-table/


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

I Agree, this is impressive!

The central hole in this Leg makes me think of a good way for a power cable
and a few outlets on the sides. this could help plugging things .
Like a laptop, an e-cig, smartphone and so on.

Regards

Gérard


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks pretty much an exact copy of the shanty2chic one that Mike posted a while ago:
DIY Round Table - Shanty 2 Chic
(did you ever build it Mike?)

There are so many of these sites that are all stylistically very similar. Ana White is another one. I wonder if they're all really an invention of some media corporation


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I gottta say it looks sturdy


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I also like the legs. It says be sure and get straight pine boards. That will take some time at Lowes or Home Depot. :frown:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds nice. Just wish I could open the links.


----------

